# share a guide trip?



## cookchris (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm looking to book a guided fishing trip w Kelly Nueman for April 6 or 7 on the Rifle River. Price is $295 for one, $395 for two. Anyone interested in going to split the cost?


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Are you dead set on the Rifle? If it was the Ausable I would be interested in going on april 6 or 7. I have a few $$ in the vacation fund.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

piscatorial warrior said:


> Are you dead set on the Rifle? If it was the Ausable I would be interested in going on april 6 or 7. I have a few $$ in the vacation fund.


It's not a bad plan really. The East side steelhead recovery has certainly not been limited to just the AS, trust me ...


----------



## cookchris (Oct 4, 2012)

Not dead set, I just thought it might be more interesting to go someplace a little less mainstream.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

I'll be honest with you, I only get to go steelhead fishing a couple of times per year. So I find putting a few fish in the cooler interesting. I guess with a guide that's a distinct possibility. I'm game. what method of fishing are you planning on using? Plugs, bottom bouncing, jig and wax worm, center pinning? I am set up for everything but Center pinning.


----------



## cookchris (Oct 4, 2012)

I'm all about fish in the cooler too. I just reread Kelly's email. He referred to the Au Sable, not the Rifle, so going to the Au Sable would be fine. We'd be fly fishing. They provide the gear.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

You might want to ask Kelly about keeping fish on a charter with him. He is pretty big on C&R. I understand why - every fish that gets caught, and released, is another opportunity for his clients in the following days/weeks/months. And I am not sure if he doesn't allow catch & keep on his boats. I just know I've seen his clients release all the fish I've seen them catch, for many years. If you are set on keeping some fish on a charter, it is best to ask ahead of time. I've asked that question of charter captains before, and the answers affected my decision of who to book with.


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

Fishndude said:


> You might want to ask Kelly about keeping fish on a charter with him. He is pretty big on C&R. I understand why - every fish that gets caught, and released, is another opportunity for his clients in the following days/weeks/months. And I am not sure if he doesn't allow catch & keep on his boats. I just know I've seen his clients release all the fish I've seen them catch, for many years. If you are set on keeping some fish on a charter, it is best to ask ahead of time. I've asked that question of charter captains before, and the answers affected my decision of who to book with.


All my Steelhead & Trout guided float trips and my personal fishing is all catch & release only! I understand some don't feel that way and that is fine but I don't believe in killing these awesome big trout.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

A productive as well as proactive compromise could be reached on the Au Sable. Just keep the adi-clipped fish and release the rest. Not only would the clients be getting the desired fillets, but the returned heads bring valuable info towards future fisheries and management decisions. There's a good portion of the catch with this fin clip.


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

ausable_steelhead said:


> A productive as well as proactive compromise could be reached on the Au Sable. Just keep the adi-clipped fish and release the rest. Not only would the clients be getting the desired fillets, but the returned heads bring valuable info towards future fisheries and management decisions. There's a good portion of the catch with this fin clip.


I dont believe in killing steelhead and trout - only catch and release in my boat.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

MichiganStreamside said:


> All my Steelhead & Trout guided float trips and my personal fishing is all catch & release only! I understand some don't feel that way and that is fine but I don't believe in killing these awesome big trout.


Respect, Kelly. We don't all have to agree about everthing, but respecting each other's choices is good. Also, I was not trying to undercut your livelihood. I wanted to let the second poster know to check with you, because I've known you (casually) for a long time, and I know how you feel about C&R. Thanks for clarifying. Nice reports, lately, too. I might be past my "Big Chill" Steelhead fishing days anymore, but I'll probably see you in March, or closer to Easter. Fishing was pretty darned good last fall, but I missed you the times I was on the river. 

Breck


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Well, that's a bummer, I don't flyfish. I hope you find someone to split a trip with. Tight lines whether you C&R or C&E .


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Well, if you ever were interested in learning to catch Steelhead on the fly, I can't really recommend anyone over Kelly. Dude just flat-out knows his stuff, and the river. And I know he will supply the gear, if you don't have your own. I would imagine he might charge for lost flies, which is usual for fly guides. You might be able to learn from a day trip with him, and then fish the following day(s) on your own, and collect some for the table. It is just a thought. His rates are very reasonable; and especially so since (I heard) he now travels from Traverse City to guide the Ausable. 

There really aren't a lot of Steelhead guides on the Ausable, like there were 20 years ago. I can remember 6 or 7 guys I used to see on the river a LOT - including Kelly. They all eventually dropped off, although I still see a couple other guys pulling plugs with clients, from time to time. I think the plug thing isn't as productive, since the river got so clear, following the Mussel invasion. I haven't seen Snoop in a while. I saw Calypso a couple times last fall. I caught fish right behind him. :lol:


----------

